# Late Season Gobbler



## bear1998 (May 28, 2018)

I worked this bird since the first tuesday of pa sring gobbler....(pretty sure it was same one)...he had another with him the whole time n ill feel he was the dominant one.
Finally got him in around 7:15 last tuesday.....21#....10" beard....7/8" spurs.


----------

